# bon élève



## ratóncolorao

Bonsoir,

On sait qu'on appelle "cancre" aux élèves qui ne sont pas du tout de bons étudiants. Mais, comment peut-on appeler aux élèves qui vraiment sont très bons dans leurs études?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## ratounette

Bonsoir, tout d'abord je souhaiterais corriger votre phrase: "... on appelle "cancres" *des* élèves ...". En ce qui concerne votre question je ne vois pas de mot particulier pour désigner les bons élèves, en général on dit " un bon élève" ou  "un élève studieux". D'autres auront peut-être une idée.


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
Le terme habituel était "un aigle", mais actuellement c'est probablement difficile à comprendre sans contexte.
- un crack ... mais ce n'est pas réservé à la scolarité.


----------



## ratóncolorao

Merci pour vos réponses et aussi pour les corrections.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Une expression connue dans mon temps: avoir la bosse.

http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/avoir_la_bosse

Être très bon dans une matière...


----------



## tilt

jprr said:


> Bonsoir,
> Le terme habituel était "un aigle", mais actuellement c'est probablement difficile à comprendre sans contexte.
> - un crack ... mais ce n'est pas réservé à la scolarité.


Un _aigle _?
Je n'ai jamais entendu ce terme utilisé en ce sens, pour ma part, et le seul exemple donné dans un contexte scolaire par le TLFi date de 1908. 

Je ne connais d'ailleurs aucun mot qui puisse être considéré comme le contraire de _cancre_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

On dit souvent _un élève brillant_ - mais je ne connais pas nom plus de mot unique...


----------



## DearPrudence

Pour quelqu'un d'intelligent, de façon familière, on peut dire "*celui-là, c'est une tête*", mais c'est peut-être quelque peu différent de "*bon élève / élève studieux* (= élève qui travaille, pas comme le cancre) */ élève brillant*".
Familièrement, "*un crack*" désigne aussi quelqu'un de très intelligent, ça peut peut-être marcher, oui (et oui, c'est toujours utilisé ).

(moi non plus je ne connais pas "être un aigle" et je dis "avoir la bosse des maths", mais pas "avoir la bosse" tout seul)


----------



## Marie3933

jprr said:


> un crack ... mais ce n'est pas réservé à la scolarité.


d'accord avec jprr: *un crack*  (si contexte).
Je crois que c'est le bon élève au superlatif. Et le mot est toujours utilisé (exemple).

Moi non plus, je ne connais pas l'expression "un aigle".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut ratóncolorao,

Spécifiquement pour la scolarité on parle de « premier de la classe » ou de « prix d'excellence ». Sinon, familièrement je dis comme DP : « c'est une tête ».
Moins spécifique : « un petit génie »...
(d'accord avec jprr, le crack n'est pas réservé au bon élève seulement...)


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais également _(vrai) (petit) génie_ ou _tête_. En revanche, je ne dirais jamais _crack_ dans un contexte scolaire…

Quant à _studieux_, ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose il me semble: on peut très bien obtenir de mauvais résultats tout en étant attentif et appliqué (du genre: se donne de la peine et en a ).


----------



## Logospreference-1

On n'entend plus _fort en thème_, mais il paraîtrait qu'on ne fait plus de thème ni de version... Le thème est bien plus difficile que la version, car il faut connaître la langue étudiée aussi bien que la sienne, d'où l'expression. Je n'hésiterais pas à l'utiliser dans un texte, car ça c'est beaucoup dit.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Logospreference-1 said:


> On n'entend plus _fort en thème [...]_


 C'est vrai ! C'est un peu daté, mais toujours compris. 
(mais est-ce qu'un fort en thème est aussi forcément un petit génie en math ?)


----------



## tilt

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> C'est vrai ! C'est un peu daté, mais toujours compris.


Pas par tout le monde, à mon avis.
Je ne suis pas sûr que les Français de moins de 30 ans le comprennent.
Je ne suis même pas sûr qu'ils sachent ce que sont un thème et une version !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

tilt said:


> Pas par tout le monde, à mon avis.
> Je ne suis pas sûr que les Français de moins de 30 ans le comprennent.
> Je ne suis même pas sûr qu'ils sachent ce que sont un thème et une version !


Rhooo ! Tu es bien pessimiste ! 
À la réflexion je me dis surtout que ça vous a un petit côté péjoratif quand même...


----------



## DearPrudence

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Rhooo ! Tu es bien pessimiste !


Désolée d'ajouter au pessimisme mais même en ayant fait du thème et de la version, et même si cette expression me dit vaguement quelque chose, ce n'est pas quelque chose que j'emploierais.



> (mais est-ce qu'un fort en thème est aussi forcément un petit génie en math ?)


Bonne question.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> [...] on peut très bien obtenir de mauvais résultats tout en étant attentif et appliqué (du genre: se donne de la peine et en a ).


Ou bien, _Fait ce qu'il peut, mais peut peu..._

C'est vrai que _cancre _décrit soit la paresse, soit la nullité, soit les deux.
Alors que doit décrire son antonyme : l'intelligence, le travail, la réussite ?...



> (mais est-ce qu'un fort en thème est aussi forcément un petit génie en math ?)


Une large étude statistique (menée dans la pièce où je travaille, solitaire) apporte la réponse : oui. Mais cela va souvent de pair avec un gonflement des chevilles.


----------



## Chimel

Ici, les ados disent souvent "un intello" pour désigner un bon élève. Ce qui est intéressant, c'est que, contrairement aux autres termes proposés ci-dessus, celui-ci a une connotation plutôt péjorative : c'est le bon élève pas très sympa avec ceux qui le sont moins, énervant à force d'être toujours en ordre. Il serait donc en quelque sorte - et en forçant un peu le trait - le pendant de _cancre_ dans le registre négatif.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut tout le monde,

Si le _cancre_ est _ignare et paresseux_, son contraire est... _calé et zélé._

En français québécois, _une tête/un cerveau_ est un « _(un)_ _bollé_ » (utilisé comme nom ou adjectif) : 





> [Québec][Familier]Personne qui est brillante, intelligente, qui réussit très bien dans un domaine donné.[Québec][Familier]Qui réussit très bien dans un domaine donné; intelligent, doué. Elle est bollée dans toutes les matières. Il n’est pas aussi bollé que son frère.


 
Pour moi, le contraire d'un génie est un âne.

*Edit :* je n'avais pas lu le post de Chimel.   _Intello_ n'aurait pas ici le sens de "_nerd_" ?  Je crois aussi que ça peut marcher, dans le registre négatif.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Moi je dirais :
Un génie : pour un bon élève
Un fort-tête : pour celui qui ne l'est pas

Que les natifs soient d'accords avec moi !


----------



## tilt

IMANAKBARI said:


> Moi je dirais :
> Un génie : pour un bon élève
> Un fort-tête : pour celui qui ne l'est pas
> 
> Que les natifs soient d'accords avec moi !


Tu veux dire _un*e* fort*e*-tête_, sans doute !
Ce terme désigne une personne qui a met de la mauvais volonté à obéir à sa hiérarchie. Un élève peut donc l'être, qu'il soit bon ou mauvais.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

tilt said:


> Tu veux dire _un*e* fort*e*-tête_, sans doute !
> Ce terme désigne une personne qui a met de la mauvais volonté à obéir à sa hiérarchie. Un élève peut donc l'être, qu'il soit bon ou mauvais.



Merci beaucoup tilt pour la réponse et la correction !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Rebonjour,

Et que pensez-vous de "un bon sujet" ? c'est le terme proposé par l'un de mes dicos.

Merci d'avance


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour Iman,

Désolée de te décevoir et te détruire la confiance que tu as dans ton dictionnaire, mais pour moi, ça ne marche pas du tout.
Si on me dit "bon sujet", soit je pense à une personne au Moyen Âge qui fait du bon travail pour son roi ou son seigneur (ou alors, peut-être, à un sujet d'une expérience scientifique/médicale, au mieux)
Soit ça me fait penser à un devoir ou un article : "_En philosophie, on a eu de la chance, on a eu un bon sujet._" _/ "J'ai un bon sujet pour le numéro de la semaine prochaine."_ (c'est aussi ce qui inspire le plus google )


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup DearPrudence. je crois que je vais faire disparaître ce dictionnaire qui m'a souvent trompé avec ses expressions moyenageuses ! 

A+


----------

